# Thoughts on 2cb?



## Sr. Verde (Jan 13, 2011)

Might have the opportunity to try some this weekend.. what do you guys think?

Whats the trip like? Do you snort or parachute or what?

I poked around erowid but want to hear what my brothers think of this substance 

gracias


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 13, 2011)

dude i did it upward of around 40-45mg bomb that shit! its so forgiving. its in my top 5 for sure. 2cb is amazing. im speechless for it its breathtaking. dont hold back! TAKE THAT SHIT NOW! im a 2cb fiend 

-Timeismoney1 give me my old account back!


----------



## tommybobbin (Jan 13, 2011)

I love it. To me it's more interesting than 2C-E or 2C-I. I have only snorted it once but it wasn't much and at the end of a 4-HO-MET experience so I didn't get much off it. It was definitely alot easier on the nose than 2C-E or 2C-I.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 13, 2011)

dont snort 2cb. just bomb it and enjoy bro. dont let the trip that 2cb will give you ruined by mr sniffles


----------



## Swag (Jan 13, 2011)

For me an estimated 20-30mg gave me the visuals of I'd say 2 hits of the WoW and a euphoric relaxing yet awake body feeling which leaves you in a more comfortable mood and makes it ideal for concerts/festivals if you get a little nervous tripping around medium-large crowds of people you do not know. Though my dose was using rectal administration so the dose Time suggested for "bombing" would probably be better. It is truly a beautiful drug but I can see why some people would get bored/accustomed with it's effects after a while.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Swag said:


> For me an estimated 20-30mg gave me the visuals of I'd say 2 hits of the WoW and a euphoric relaxing yet awake body feeling which leaves you in a more comfortable mood and makes it ideal for concerts/festivals if you get a little nervous tripping around medium-large crowds of people you do not know. Though my dose was using rectal administration so the dose Time suggested for "bombing" would probably be better. It is truly a beautiful drug but I can see why some people would get bored/accustomed with it's effects after a while.


its very very beautiful. but for people to realize its full potential it needs to be taking while hiking and enjoying the scenery. only then will you understand it.

haters of 2cb i bet are the ones that just want to trip massive.

but i agree with swag is saying also  glad he agrees with me also  double win!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been intrigued ever since I read the lullaby accounts printed in the vaults of *erowid*. It has depth, character, and brevity to it that is unmatched. I'd say 25mg's parachuted will show the full effects. Great for festivals


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 13, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I have been intrigued ever since I read the lullaby accounts printed in the vaults of *erowid*. It has depth, character, and brevity to it that is unmatched. I'd say 25mg's parachuted will show the full effects. Great for festivals


yes 25-32mg will show its true side


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 13, 2011)

i agree. its the only 2cx that ive ever had but it is in my top 3 trips for sure. i had 28mgs and loved it. seemed like the perfect amount and the way i had it was mixed with a drink. throw it in a Red Diamond tea and hang on bro.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds good 

How long is the onset? And when is the peak? It appears to be just like lucy on the erowid graph


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 13, 2011)

i think its more of 5-6 hour total trip


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Sounds good
> 
> How long is the onset? And when is the peak? It appears to be just like lucy on the erowid graph


Its pretty identical... but it abruptly climbs and abruptly drops off. To me its a perfect 4 hr. interval of fun! One moment your there, then to total sobriety... which is another plus.


----------



## `Dave (Jan 14, 2011)

Take atleast 30mgs and you wont be disapointed


----------



## Sorklaoter (Jan 14, 2011)

2c-b is amazing. I've only gotten to experience it twice. The first time was the best, it was during a camping trip with a shitload of friends and we just to happened to coincidentally take it on the night of the Perseids, the most intense meteor shower of the year. None of us knew ahead of time! You can imagine why this would be cool. I remember the path turning into a river and my friends and I being fish-like. Later in the night we went for a walk and I heard the repetitive chirps of a certain bird (can't remember which kind) which were repeated at perfect intervals and on pitch every time, causing me to feel like it was a tape loop rather than a bird. I started to feel as though the trees were made of plastic and the bird sound was coming from some intercom somewhere, and like we were in a studio rather than the real forest. Sounds kinda fucked up I know but it was just hilarious really, especially in hindsight. I kept saying "we need to find the studio door so I can go to the vending machine and get something to drink man" haha. I also remember that was the night I truly gained appreciation for glowsticking as an art, watching a few people do it and then having them pass it to me and encouraging me to let it become an extension of myself. That felt really good. As one kid that was with us said "those glowsticks tickle my brain in all the right places" A few hours after the initial dosing (oral) the friend who had the 2c-b pulled me and another friend aside and asked if we wanted some more. We said yes, and this friend has always been a silly little devil, so he says "well then you'll have to snort it. I'll do it with you. I've never done it but supposedly it increases the potency by 2 or 3 times" So he pulls out his little black book he uses for whatever incantations he needs to remember or whatever and makes three nice bumps and up the nose they go. The pain kept building for like 15 minutes and it felt like there was a drill in my fucking nose. Worst snorting pain ever. But it really did boost that trip up a lot. I guess I'd have a more accurate description of what snorting it was like if i hadn't also taken it orally that night.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Its pretty identical... but it abruptly climbs and abruptly drops off. To me its a perfect 4 hr. interval of fun! One moment your there, then to total sobriety... which is another plus.



Good description! Yes, I have that 'total sobriety' with lucy too.. just a few 2 minute moments in between waves 

Sounds excellent

I'll let you guys know how it goes

25mg parachute sometime next week


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd describe it as underwhelming. It's a 'fun trip' I suppose. A functional kind of psychedelic. But don't expect to go on an epic journey with. A day enhancer for me.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'd describe it as underwhelming. It's a 'fun trip' I suppose. A functional kind of psychedelic. But don't expect to go on an epic journey with. A day enhancer for me.


Those can be nice too


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

They sure can.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2011)

In other news, I'm going to be eating a tab of some strong dose and I'm going to see tron 3d imax.. I'm hoping that it's just like being sober, except things are going to be crawling on the walls and patterns will be a little more vivid.

I plan to eat my dose 2 hours before the movie starts, so I will have been tripping for an hour by the time the previews start  Nice and cozy in my mental state


my buddy wants to eat two. But I figure just one the first time to feel it out, then come back AGAIN and eat more if its really worth it


----------



## NP88 (Jan 14, 2011)

So let me see if i get this straight.... I've only tripped on shrooms and salvia, not lsd, but here we go.

So 2cb will enhance all my senses, make lights appear brighter, and if I take enough, make me see colors (like on shrooms), all while feeling relatively sober?

I've never wanted to leave my house when tripping. Everything outside is just way too intense. But I would love to plan an adventure and be able to think rationally.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

NP88 said:


> So let me see if i get this straight.... I've only tripped on shrooms and salvia, not lsd, but here we go.
> 
> So 2cb will enhance all my senses, make lights appear brighter, and if I take enough, make me see colors (like on shrooms), all while feeling relatively sober?
> 
> I've never wanted to leave my house when tripping. Everything outside is just way too intense. But I would love to plan an adventure and be able to think rationally.


Haha. I might be a little misleading because I can handle myself pretty well on hallucinogens. If you can handle yourself 100% on shrooms, you're golden with 2C-B. If you can handle a Salvia breakthrough with out loosing your shit, you're probably golden with 2C-B. Otherwise, not a good idea I'd guess for you to walk downtown on 2C-B.


----------



## NP88 (Jan 14, 2011)

haha ok. I'm not one of those people who will strip naked in public while tripping, and I've tripped in NYC during rush hour (which was the worst idea ever). 

Looks like I know what I'm doing next if I cant find lsd


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

np88 said:


> haha ok. I'm not one of those people who will strip naked in public while tripping, and i've tripped in nyc during rush hour (which was the worst idea ever).
> 
> Looks like i know what i'm doing next if i cant find lsd


DMT? ......l


----------



## NP88 (Jan 14, 2011)

my roommate was on acid a few years ago and saw a chick inside of a bar, and for some reason, thought she was god. This "goddess" began telling him to take off pieces of clothes, and the rest of the bar patrons were cheering. Then, right as he was about to take his pants off, the cops picked him up!

I always wanted to try DMT. I have never heard of anyone in my area with it though, just the south.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

Spend 60/70 bucks and do this. 

http://wiki.dmt-nexus.com/BLAB_-_The_Big_Leisurely_A/B#Step_Six


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2011)

lucy is amazing, go to a festival or a big show and see if you cant find some


----------



## NP88 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll be going to a music festival that my brother attends each year. He said his friends write "please dose me" on their backs, and head off into the crowd. When they get back, they are from another world, he says


----------



## tommybobbin (Jan 14, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> In other news, I'm going to be eating a tab of some strong dose and I'm going to see tron 3d imax.. I'm hoping that it's just like being sober, except things are going to be crawling on the walls and patterns will be a little more vivid.
> 
> I plan to eat my dose 2 hours before the movie starts, so I will have been tripping for an hour by the time the previews start  Nice and cozy in my mental state
> 
> ...


I saw this in 3D on 2C-B funnily enough. Only 20mg (it was a week night) but it was a good experience. Tuned into it nicely an the coloured trails left by the bikes etc were very vivid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Guys.

I think 2cb is one of the greatest phenetylamines for party-tripping. for me 20 mg in nose is perfect - (after puking a couple of minutes) 

its like hardcore visual trip for 4 hours and a pretty crazy onset.

for me its a mushroom-like synthetic drug


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 14, 2011)

2c-b and mushrooms are far different in my subjective opinion. The density of a mushroom experience comes in wave like patterns... where as 2c-b's motion of visuals and intensity is constant. 2c-b has an all natural tone to it so I wouldn't term it as synthetic!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2c-b and mushrooms are far different in my subjective opinion. The density of a mushroom experience comes in wave like patterns... where as 2c-b's motion of visuals and intensity is constant. 2c-b has an all natural tone to it so I wouldn't term it as synthetic!


It's synthetic. All these drugs have the same actions. Well, interestingly enough, 2C-B is actually quite unique in it's action. It's even speculated that it's an ANTAGONIST of one of the two serotonin receptors most psychedelics agonize. But just the same it's an agonist of the 5-HT2C receptor. Would I say 2C-B 'feels' 'natural'? Not like Mescaline.  Not like DMT. Not like Psilocin. I wouldn't say 2C-E feels natural in the sense of these natural gems.  Mother Nature is the best chemist.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

im just getting that mushroomy mellow feeling on it.. like everything bounces. 2cb is a chemical - so yeah its synthetic


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 14, 2011)

well technically speaking isnt everything in our body really synthetic?


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2011)

Its the only 2C I'd still actualy do.

Lucy should be taken at the beach or in nature, but beach is the coolest....


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to take lucy at the beach soooo bad. its the one place i've always wanted to trip and never have... I always thought lucy or mescaline would go with the beach nicely, but i've never done mescaline so dont know about it...


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2011)

Mesc + beach = yummy.

(P.S. I'm not even a beach person)


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 15, 2011)

that settles it Darth. we need to go on a roadtrip to Galveston. some bud and sum lucy and shrooms sounds like a good vacation to me. oh wait, its freezing here! haha man im fuckin stoned!


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome to live somewhere it doesn't snow, mountains on one side, sea on the other.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 15, 2011)

I love mountains, and the beach, but i like snow to lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, just don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 15, 2011)

hey man thats not pineapple flavored


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 15, 2011)

KillerBudz1 said:


> well technically speaking isnt everything in our body really synthetic?


No. ......


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

well the definition of synthetic is not man made. and our bodys were made by our parents which are (man) so...??


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 15, 2011)

man-made: not of natural origin; prepared or made artificially; "man-made fibers"; "synthetic leather" u mean man-made right Time


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah your right.  i just made a foo of myself. dont piety me


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 15, 2011)

My brain perceives 2c-B
as if I was playing with Molly and Lucy at the same time.

If I was to choose one over the other I would do the two compound mixture .... but Nexus is OK .... if you dont have the other compounds.
V ... if you are going to be doing this on the wkd at home .... start a thread ... and do PM me. I would love to see you under.


----------



## sfl420 (Jan 15, 2011)

2CB kicks ass. I highly recommend it. I am typically one who doesn't like to trip so hard that I'm completely out of my mind. Not to say that I haven't enjoyed that a time or two. 2cb was perfect for me because it allowed me to feel great the whole time only tripping really hard for a few minutes at a time. I hope you take the chance to dive into it. It's wonderful.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 15, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> My brain perceives 2c-B
> as if I was playing with Molly and Lucy at the same time.
> 
> If I was to choose one over the other I would do the two compound mixture .... but Nexus is OK .... if you dont have the other compounds.
> V ... if you are going to be doing this on the wkd at home .... start a thread ... and do PM me. I would love to see you under.


Will do man! I still gotta play with molly too . I'm thinking molly and lucy together for my first molly experience.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 15, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Will do man! I still gotta play with molly too . I'm thinking molly and lucy together for my first molly experience.


Yup ... in my humble opinion .... that combination will be more enjoyable .... as you can better shape your experience.
Perhaps I simply played 2 much with the *hug drug* .... and am in need of more psychedelic effects .... as per the inclusion of WOW to the party.
But if you have never played with Molly .... and you got ....*some sand* .... that will be an experience in its own right.

Now I am even more excited about your 2c-b ..... as you are going to be experiencing a euphoric buzz .... similar to molly and L.
So this will be ground breaking for you .... one way or another.

Enjoy my brother ... and give me a holler ....!

Make note of your 2c-b trip .... as so you can compare.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 15, 2011)

WoW, Sand, what else do you people know! This is some PPawn mischief right here, that's what this is...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

In all rights, yes... 2c-b is synthetic but to characterize the "feel" of the experience as synthetic is a big misconception. They call it Nexus for a reason


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> In all rights, yes... 2c-b is synthetic but to characterize the "feel" of the experience as synthetic is a big misconception. They call it Nexus for a reason


And what reason is that, oh psychedelic guru of the Hallucinatory Substane section. 2C-B is a wholly shallow experience lacking anywhere near the depth of shrooms and Mescaline. We will most certainly have to differ on this. While I love 2C-E most of all the RCs, and it does have more depth of character then 2C-B it also lacks the natural characteristics of the aforementioned substances.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

You present some fine counter arguments good sir... And I can't say I don't agree. But perhaps 2c-b is the link between the wholly "cognitive" process of LSD and the body warmth sustained by the likes of mdma. If taken at a high enough dose 2c-b main characteristics can drastically change! PIKHAL evidently proves that. Every psychedelic experience doesn't have to be a ego dissolving one, to be of some value.

As ANC says, 2c-b would probably be the only 2c-x he'll try


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 16, 2011)

it took me like.. 20 minutes to read the last two posts..


damn this grape ape

you guys speak so fancy 

fanciest speakers at toke n talk... no where else do people speak so fancy


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You present some fine counter arguments good sir... And I can't say I don't agree. But perhaps 2c-b is the link between the wholly "cognitive" process of LSD and the body warmth sustained by the likes of mdma. If taken at a high enough dose 2c-b main characteristics can drastically change! PIKHAL evidently proves that. Every psychedelic experience doesn't have to be a ego dissolving one, to be of some value.
> 
> As ANC says, 2c-b would probably be the only 2c-x he'll try


There is a reason psychedelics are called psychedelic. Not for the oohs and aahs of the pretty colours. But for the psyche manifesting raw power of the substance. The first paragraph of the commentary in the PiHKAL entry states this.



> Four quotations were chosen arbitrarily from literally hundreds that have worked their ways into the files. The vast majority are positive, ranging from the colorful to the ecstatic. But not all are. There are people who choose not to go into the corporeal but, rather, prefer the out-of-body experience. They express discomfort with 2C-B, and seem to lean more to the Ketamine form of altered state, one which dissociates body from mind.


I have never experienced the K-Hole on 2C-B. These people who found dissociative discomfort on 2C-B where most certainly in a bad state of mind. Just as any psychedelic can be discomforting. It doesn't mean it's a natural trip because it's not glitter and starshine all the time. It means the set/setting was off. When you have to overdose to get a powerful experiene out of something, that's not a very good drug in my opinion.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> it took me like.. 20 minutes to read the last two posts..
> 
> 
> damn this grape ape
> ...


Ndanger is devoted to higher learning in these areas. No matter how hard he falls on his ass regularly.


----------



## Daath (Jan 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There is a reason psychedelics are called psychedelic. Not for the oohs and aahs of the pretty colours. But for the psyche manifesting raw power of the substance. The first paragraph of the commentary in the PiHKAL entry states this.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never experienced the K-Hole on 2C-B. These people who found dissociative discomfort on 2C-B where most certainly in a bad state of mind. Just as any psychedelic can be discomforting. It doesn't mean it's a natural trip because it's not glitter and starshine all the time. It means the set/setting was off. When you have to overdose to get a powerful experiene out of something, that's not a very good drug in my opinion.


That PiHKAL entry seems to say the opposite of what you're suggesting. To me it appears that it was being said that some people don't enjoy 2c-b because it did NOT have the dissociative affects of special-k.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

Daath said:


> That PiHKAL entry seems to say the opposite of what you're suggesting. To me it appears that it was being said that some people don't enjoy 2c-b because it did NOT have the dissociative affects of special-k.


I suppose the quote could be interpreted that way.  Nice observation.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There is a reason psychedelics are called psychedelic. Not for the oohs and aahs of the pretty colours. But for the psyche manifesting raw power of the substance. The first paragraph of the commentary in the PiHKAL entry states this.


Definition of psychedelic : Any psychoactive substance (such as LSD or psilocybin) which, when consumed, causes perceptual changes (sometimes erratic and uncontrollable), visual hallucination, and altered awareness of the body and mind; Of, containing or generating hallucinations, distortions of perception, altered ...

quit hating seriously! just because it doesnt make you have visuals up the waazoo does not mean its not a psychedelic :facepalm:


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

People now, play nicely 

No need to squabble over the definitive characteristics of a substance. 2c-b is either a beneficial substance to an individual or it's not, it's a solely personal objection; and nothing other. If I'm served correctly in Erowid 2c-b is subjected to the terms as a "Psychedelic Phenethylamine." 

And to _Sr Green_, that Grape Ape got's you at a loss for words huh


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

KillerBudz1 said:


> Definition of psychedelic : Any psychoactive substance (such as LSD or psilocybin) which, when consumed, causes perceptual changes (sometimes erratic and uncontrollable), visual hallucination, and altered awareness of the body and mind; Of, containing or generating hallucinations, distortions of perception, altered ...
> 
> quit hating seriously! just because it doesnt make you have visuals up the waazoo does not mean its not a psychedelic :facepalm:


You completely missed the point of what I was saying their. And I could care less if a psychedelic gave me 'visuals up the waazoo'. Visuals are almost inconsequential.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> People now, play nicely
> 
> No need to squabble over the definitive characteristics of a substance. 2c-b is either a beneficial substance to an individual or it's not, it's a solely personal objection; and nothing other. If I'm served correctly in Erowid 2c-b is subjected to the terms as a "Psychedelic Phenethylamine."
> 
> And to _Sr Green_, that Grape Ape got's you at a loss for words huh


Aah come on. Don't tell me you missed the point as well Ndanger. Thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Aah come on. Don't tell me you missed the point as well Ndanger. Thoroughly disappointed.


Sorry, I didn't completely read through your statement... so I may have missed the crucial point. But your right when you say visuals are almost "inconsequential." It direly reminds of the mind state involved in a 4-ho-dipt trip. If you follow my gist, you'll see the truth in The Cryptkeeper's logic!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 16, 2011)

I would love to type something in here right now .... but I cant ... which one am I .... which one are you ... lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

This one. Although I'd like to say I'm one of the ones on the right,


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 17, 2011)

My cat Oliver would be appalled by these pictures 

I'll shit in me pants if I dropped a blotter of cid on the ground and he eat it... I'll never forgive myself!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> My cat Oliver would be appalled by these pictures
> 
> I'll shit in me pants if I dropped a blotter of cid on the ground and he eat it... I'll never forgive myself!


You don't believe in an animals freedom to do drugs?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry but my conscious doesn't let me entertain those thoughts. A cat or dog's mind scope wouldn't be able to interpret LSD or any highly classified psychedelic the way us humans do... it's not the right thing to do.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sorry but my conscious doesn't let me entertain those thoughts. A cat or dog's mind scope wouldn't be able to interpret LSD or any highly classified psychedelic the way us humans do... it's not the right thing to do.


That's a pretty big judgement call.


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2011)

I've posted the link on here before, but animals lack the brain structures and development to have the kind of experiences we do, not to say, they don't feel something.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 17, 2011)

ANC said:


> I've posted the link on here before, but animals lack the brain structures and development to have the kind of experiences we do, not to say, they don't feel something.


I know cows trip out on LSA all the time. That shit's awesome.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 17, 2011)

It'll probably induce an erratic response, perhaps catatonic in some senses


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.cracked.com/article_17032_7-species-that-get-high-more-than-we-do.html


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 17, 2011)

I know I'm not the only person in this thread who isn't paying any attention to the pitcher of reindeer urine.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's hard with those lovely breast-ta-sis


----------



## Swag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sure you all have seen this video but... [video=youtube;EJEw3A_QO9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJEw3A_QO9o[/video] . There is obviously some type of action occurring from the drug whether it's "psychedelic" I'm not sure (Either way I don't have enough psychedelics to go handing them out to random creatures). Also regarding the 2c-b subject. I had a great breakthrough experience on an eyeballed 20-25mg yesterday, the trip helped me greatly over come my anxiety of death and helped me understand the "bigger picture" both metaphorically and literally as I had the great "revelation" while staring at a picture in my room. I highly reccomend dosing some if you have the chance Verde but if your looking for good OEV's I'd dose around 30mg as I experienced little OEV's and some nice CEV's at my 20mg dose... though my dose was eyeballed so I may have under dosed... (visuals are only a fraction of the trip but let's be honest, we all love them )


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 17, 2011)

Animals love psychedelics brothers .... that is a fact.





> Animals on Psychedelics: Survival of the Trippiest
> Do animals do drugs? Every chance they get!
> Published on December 29, 2010
> 
> ...


Read more ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 17, 2011)

And the masses tune in and drop out 

Provocative reads, gotta love it!


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 17, 2011)

I've done it once. It was awesome...felt like shrooms and molly mixed haha. Hope you get your chance to check it out!!! Good luck.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a wide observation... but that's how most people compare it. But, its neither like the two when you really think about it.


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sure if I did it again I would be able to get a little more detailed. I only did it once like 4 or 5 years ago so memory is a little vague on it. I def remember feeling a little trippy. Also felt energetic like I was rollin. Def fun though, would do it again in a heartbeat if I found it!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 17, 2011)

im getting some soon, cant wait.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 17, 2011)

whoop whoop, bet its awsome!!! haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 17, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> whoop whoop, bet its awsome!!! haha


when are ya eating that?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 17, 2011)

dnt know should have it very soon, then first chance i get


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 17, 2011)

We can have a synergy type thing goin'... mass consumption all at once... I'll let you guys fancy that thought 

My Bday is coming up... I might I say I'm in need of some mind tingling crescendo's!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 18, 2011)

R u a Pisces dear NDA ...



> Pisces people are compassionate, gentle, artistic, mystical and highly intuitive.
> 
> The glyph for Pisces shows two fish swimming in opposite directions, and this is symbolic of the Pisces nature. Pisces is a sign pulled in two directions, always trying to balance. Pisceans sometimes appear fickle or unreliable because they change their minds so frequently and what they wanted very much one day may repel them the next. Some appear to be drastically different people from one day to the next, and they have a tendency to make huge, life-altering changes on a whim. More consistent individuals find the Pisces personality aggravating, baffling or intriguing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

What do you guys think for dose? I'm thinking 25 mg parachute?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

2C-B is a weak 2C. One of the weakest. Similar dosing to 2C-I but even weaker. Just slightly though. 30mg would a nice average dose. But if your looking for a good trip I'd go 35mg.


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2011)

Its nice for old people, 2C-B was one of Dr Shulgin's favourites.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

ANC said:


> Its nice for old people, 2C-B was one of Dr Shulgin's favourites.


 People wonder why I'm not terribly fond of 2C-B. It's not that the drug is bad, that's impossible. The 'weakness' is a factor but that's not it either. It's the shallow, hallow, empty feeling I get from it. I could think of a million great uses for it. It's a non threatening psychedelic with great empathy and what-not. A potential tool for wide-spread therapeutic uses. Something a therapist could actually give to the majority of clients that wouldn't scare them. Not my cup of tea unfortunately. LOL


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> What do you guys think for dose? I'm thinking 25 mg parachute?


That's the perfect dose to put you "there"... I remember walking the aisles of Circus Circus in Las Vegas when the 30mg's of 2c-b enveloped through me. The rug alone when sober is something that catches the eye in array of carpet serpent colored snakes... my whole peripheral scope of things was smeared with this Artisan carpet glow... I almost felt like a pool of color... dripping from the very thump of my heartbeat. My eyes raced for the exit, as the neon lights blinked in odd, beautiful synchronicity... people walked in the same manner as groups of unrelated matter that worked in unison together... rather amusing when taking a backseat approach. Inner, I felt this joy that made me want to cry out in laughter... by all soul cleansing!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> People wonder why I'm not terribly fond of 2C-B. It's not that the drug is bad, that's impossible. The 'weakness' is a factor but that's not it either. It's the shallow, hallow, empty feeling I get from it. I could think of a million great uses for it. It's a non threatening psychedelic with great empathy and what-not. A potential tool for wide-spread therapeutic uses. Something a therapist could actually give to the majority of clients that wouldn't scare them. Not my cup of tea unfortunately. LOL


I object, in the slightest manner


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I object, in the slightest manner


 I know you do. You don't find the experience hallow. Empty is not very accurate. But I included it for a reason. 2C-B is overrated, hard to find, expensive, and the experience is just not very rewarding to accommodate for the expenses.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I know you do. You don't find the experience hallow. Empty is not very accurate. But I included it for a reason. 2C-B is overrated, hard to find, expensive, and the experience is just not very rewarding to accommodate for the expenses.


I'm glad its rare, its make the experience that much grander! It shouldn't be a household chemical. My struggle has lead me to many great places, and 2c-b was one of them. It's slightly more expensive then the other 2cx's... 2c-i just didn't sit well for me... and was not impressed to try it again. 2c-c is a worthy advocate, but the dosage is nearly double... but I do feel it may have more potential. Damn, don't you see a shortage of 2c-c in the market?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I'm glad its rare, its make the experience that much grander! It shouldn't be a household chemical. My struggle has lead me to many great places, and 2c-b was one of them. It's slightly more expensive then the other 2cx's... 2c-i just didn't sit well for me... and was not impressed to try it again. 2c-c is a worthy advocate, but the dosage is nearly double... but I do feel it may have more potential. Damn, don't you see a shortage of 2c-c in the market?


 I also see a complete lack of 2C-G which easily rivals 2C-E for my favorite RC.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've never seen 2C-G in the market, let alone any trip reports. But before I look, I know I'm in for a surprise lols


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

Ganesha is much better the 2C-G but they're nearly identical in effects but Ganesha is just stronger.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That's the perfect dose to put you "there"... I remember walking the aisles of Circus Circus in Las Vegas when the 30mg's of 2c-b enveloped through me. The rug alone when sober is something that catches the eye in array of carpet serpent colored snakes... my whole peripheral scope of things was smeared with this Artisan carpet glow... I almost felt like a pool of color... dripping from the very thump of my heartbeat. My eyes raced for the exit, as the neon lights blinked in odd, beautiful synchronicity... people walked in the same manner as groups of unrelated matter that worked in unison together... rather amusing when taking a backseat approach. Inner, I felt this joy that made me want to cry out in laughter... by all soul cleansing!


That is beautiful my brother..


Anyway it looks like the dose will be 25mg, my friend will dose the same


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Remember when you place the capsule in your mouth... they call it "Nexus" for a reason. It'll be the theme that plays along in your head the whole time


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Remember when you place the capsule in your mouth... they call it "Nexus" for a reason. It'll be the theme that plays along in your head the whole time


 I always thought it was called Nexus because it connected you to the ethereal web of time and space.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Ganesha is much better the 2C-G but they're nearly identical in effects but Ganesha is just stronger.


May you undercover who Ganesha is, she sounds tropically terrific!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

Why not just Google, 'Ganesha drug' and go to the first link oh Swami of the psychedelic realm...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Beam me up GOOGLE


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

One intriguing fact: Red dark crystals!

What an odd composition, knowing the fact that all 2cx's counterparts appear as emerald white powder. The appeal begins!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> One intriguing fact: Red dark crystals!
> 
> What an odd composition, knowing the fact that all 2cx's counterparts appear as emerald white powder. The appeal begins!


 Only tried it once. Only bought 2C-G a couple times. It's been many a moon.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's the seventh of the tenth classic ladies. What a wonderful arrangement. Its a long sustaining phenethylamine with beautiful characteristics but the severity of the pronounced trip stage warrants this as a "couple of times" type of experience. It's liken to DOM which is a plus... man this sounds like a good one!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

Well they haven't been on the market in years. It's very sad.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there any particular reason why they may be dormant?


----------



## Weedy McBud (Jan 18, 2011)

Never Laughed so hard in m life... did it in pill form... 1 of those babies and you'll be all over it... 

Powder... never tried... 

I don't do uppers/ hallucinates.. but I loved this... makes you feel happy.... sociable... expensive but long lasting. 

Anything is good in moderation!!  

Have a goodun!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Is there any particular reason why they may be dormant?


 They last a long time and aren't very potent. You can last 12+ hours and be on the market as long as your dose is lower the 10mg it seems. If your submilligram, it doesn't matter how long you last or if the effects are satisfactory....



Weedy McBud said:


> Never Laughed so hard in m life... did it in pill form... 1 of those babies and you'll be all over it...
> 
> Powder... never tried...
> 
> ...








You call 5 hours a long time? Even weed lasts longer orally! Not even an hour and a half till peak. At least it has a few plateau's however.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

In pill form you say. 2c-b doesn't come pressed often. In what pill form did 2c-b come at you


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

Wait should I wrap it up in rolling paper or place it in a small capsule?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Wait should I wrap it up in rolling paper or place it in a small capsule?


 Rolling paper LOL. Wonder why I never thought of that. I image Rolling paper would dissolve almost instantly in your Gastric Acid. While the capsule might take a good minute.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Rolling paper LOL. Wonder why I never thought of that. I image Rolling paper would dissolve almost instantly in your Gastric Acid. While the capsule might take a good minute.



well thats essentially what a parachute is right? paper  wrap it up enough and it should take a few minutes


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep... instead of rolling that joint... pack some of 2c-b in there. Maximizing the absorption rate!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

coooooolio 


will put it into little paper pellets 


hmmm when to dose when to dose...



How long do you think it would take from dosing - to the ability to drive (sober)

I'd say it takes about 12 hours from me on L.. if that helps with the gauge



just trying to be safe


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I thought this chart was just perfect.







After about 5 hours you should be nearly baseline.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well I thought this chart was just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool 

Could almost dose in the afternoon, go through the night and wake up the next day for work?

Or would you recommend a day or a half day for recovery?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

You should be fine for work.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You should be fine for work.



Boy.


There are some exciting things on the horizon


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the rep! I'm getting up to 1000 now.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Thanks for the rep! I'm getting up to 1000 now.



i currently have 3498 


i'm getting there.. where ever 'there' is


----------



## Daath (Jan 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> i currently have 3498
> 
> 
> i'm getting there.. where ever 'there' is


There! Where did that put ya? LoL


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

800/900 latter and I'll have half of yours! Mwuahaha.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

Daath said:


> There! Where did that put ya? LoL


 'There' is the place you can get that allows you to counteract mods.  Ever been hit by Fdds neg rep? That shit hurts. A rep from Sr. Verde and Shepj an hour later and I had more rep then I had before he negged me. It's a good feeling to have friends that care. ^_^


----------



## Daath (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> 'There' is the place you can get that allows you to counteract mods.  Ever been hit by Fdds neg rep? That shit hurts. A rep from Sr. Verde and Shepj an hour later and I had more rep then I had before he negged me. It's a good feeling to have friends that care. ^_^


I know what you mean. FDD repped me and my shit trippled. I was referring to the rep I just employed upon the Senior.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

Daath said:


> There! Where did that put ya? LoL


3502

Not the most rep i've ever gotten but rep none the less!

Post your current rep and ill rep you daath.. i'm interested in seeing how many I dish out


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

About twenty or thirty I'd say.


----------



## Daath (Jan 18, 2011)

Dang, only four from me eh? Meh, we all can't be awesome. LoL I have... 359


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm guessing it's a hundredth of what you have. 35 for you. 9 for me. :F


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

Daath said:


> Dang, only four from me eh? Meh, we all can't be awesome. LoL I have... 359



good post +rep


----------



## Daath (Jan 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> good post +rep


LoL

And now... 398. That's 39 from you. 

Heh, more than 9 times I can give out. So depressing... Ha!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

geeze that's pretty nice? people here are generous this is my second account too 

in a few hours here I probably dish out like 15 reps


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't rep either of you.  Oh well. I'll just find some more good posts and come back to you guys.


----------



## Daath (Jan 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> geeze that's pretty nice? people here are generous this is my second account too
> 
> in a few hours here I probably dish out like 15 reps


I hear ya. I like to spread the love when I remember.


----------



## Daath (Jan 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I can't rep either of you.  Oh well. I'll just find some more good posts and come back to you guys.


Same. I tried to rep you earlier as well.  I try to spread as much as I can, but there's only so many cool people in the world. LoL


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2011)

Daath said:


> Same. I tried to rep you earlier as well.  I try to spread as much as I can, but there's only so many cool people in the world. LoL


explore the other forums find new people  theres lots


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2011)

For some peculiar reason I just see RIU as a wholly Hallucinatory Sector kind of place. I never knew other realms existed until now. I suppose I must utilize my other criteria powers 

6,000 post here and the rest in different regions of RIU!


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol yeah, I might look into toke and talk for pix that make you laugh, and gardening, but otherwise this is where the best people on the forum hangs out.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup .... I third that .... if this Hallucinatory Sector .... would ever fold ..... I am not sure of my course of action.
I sense a big disconnect bwn stoners and alucinari. 
I detest all the ..... comments of ..... _u should just stick to smoking pot_ ..... nature.
If these people would only know .... what they are missing .... they would realize in fact that MJ
does not really get you that high. lol 
In a greater scheme of things.

It is always nice to get a rep for helping .... but what is a rep really ...
That tag .... over my avatar picture with description .... a level of your pot consumption as per (stoner ...super stoner)
actually started bothering me two months ago.

Verd .... did you end up sampling 2cb .... and how was it ..... ( it is Wednesday as I type this)

If I want pictures .... I go *HERE*


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes i love this section  to bad im still banned *Covers mouth. Much love here -Time <3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 19, 2011)

I hang out here and in Toke n Talk with the occasional meanderings around the other sections. Especially Smoke Reports and Music.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2011)

ANC said:


> Lol yeah, I might look into toke and talk for pix that make you laugh, and gardening, but otherwise this is where the best people on the forum hangs out.


Yeah that is true 

Some real people hang here, you can never tell in toke in talk... but there is that secret to life that we all understand in HS, and there is no way you could bullshit your way into our conversations without solid knowledge and experience 



Puffer Fish said:


> If these people would only know .... what they are missing .... they would realize in fact that MJ
> does not really get you that high. lol
> In a greater scheme of things.
> 
> ...


 i totally agree.. I recall that realization that I came to so long ago... how cannabis doesn't even get you high per say.. just shifts your mindset and priorities ever so slightly .. but because of it's generally _low impact_ should we say, it is also an amazing tool.

No I have not sampled the 2cb.. actually I have some paper I'm yet to eat also.. today and tomorrow I am busy, but friday through sunday is the slot I hope to fit my 2cb experience with. I'm also trying to go to TRON 3D IMAX with lucy this weekend


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 19, 2011)

My first truly unsettling trip however was on some high grade marijuana. O.O It was nearly dissociative in nature. I'd had Mushrooms and LSD beforehand, but the difference was that I had prepared for those trips beforehand. This trip was at a town fair. All the creepy rides and carnies present made it so disturbing. Now that I look back I wish I could experience it again because it was such a macabre trip it would be right up my alley nowadays. The trails and zooming vision was so unexpected. The worst part was the fucked up thought processes. Your thoughts truly turn dark when you get a trip you weren't expecting. But Marijuana can most certainly make you trip. The two different species produce two different classifications for their effects. Indica being a stone, and Sativa being a high. Not to say they're strain dependent but definitely strain dominant. Marijuana is in my top three for favorite drugs.  So interesting.


----------



## Daath (Jan 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> My first truly unsettling trip however was on some high grade marijuana. O.O It was nearly dissociative in nature. I'd had Mushrooms and LSD beforehand, but the difference was that I had prepared for those trips beforehand. This trip was at a town fair. All the creepy rides and carnies present mad it so disturbing. Now that I look back I wish I could experience it again because it was such a macabre trip it would be right up my alley nowadays. The trails and zooming vision was so unexpected. The worst part was the fucked up though processes. Your thoughts truly turn dark when you get a trip you weren't expecting. But Marijuana can most certainly make you trip. The two different strains produce two different classifications for their effects. Indica being a stone, and Sativa being a high. Not to say they're strain dependent but definitely strain dominant. Marijuana is in my top three for favorite drugs.  So interesting.


I hear ya. Mary can get dark. As for "trippiness", the most I've gotten from it is everything turning to glass.  Well that and the DEEP introspection that seems to occur at times. Not always welcome, but probably good for the soul nonetheless.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 19, 2011)

Marijuana has made everything so detailed on occasion that everything looks like it has the texture of cotton balls or something. Hard to explain, but weird and cool when it happens.  Such a versatile range of effects.


----------

